# ID - Black vs white crappie



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I've never caught enough to notice or care but think it's interesting now. Although you can tell the difference by counting the dorsal spines it seems stripes vs spots is always easy and accurate. Whites have vertical stripes and black just appear spotted with no pattern. I think blacks are a little thicker and fight a little harder. They all look the same in the frying pan!! Here are a couple from this morning


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

That's twice as many as I caught last trip! Going again tomorrow and probably get my butt handed to me again.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Great tasting fish


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

A friend of mine said they are killing them on Big Creek Lake, Al. Limiting out in no time


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

They say whites are more aggressive than blacks. I've never caught a white cause we don't have them down in FL, but I'd like to one day. A lot of people pull crankbaits for them because they are so aggressive.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> They say whites are more aggressive than blacks. I've never caught a white cause we don't have them down in FL, but I'd like to one day. A lot of people pull crankbaits for them because they are so aggressive.



We have both and usually we are catching whites or blacks except in the spring when we catch both. Never noticed either being more aggressive. My favorite is whichever one that bites my minner!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> We have both and *usually we are catching whites or blacks* except in the spring when we catch both. Never noticed either being more aggressive. My favorite is whichever one that bites my minner!


They are also said to have different patterns. They say whites tend to suspend more and blacks tend to relay more to structure, etc...I am no expert though, but I believe that is how i've heard it. I need to venture off across that state line and catch me a white!


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

CatHunter said:


> A friend of mine said they are killing them on Big Creek Lake, Al. Limiting out in no time


 the folks that know how to fish it, can do very well this time of year. i hate that place.


----------

